# Lepto 4-way annual



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They can get lepto from any animal infected (like a raccoon, possum etc) since you live in the country it may be worth it. Lepto is like the flu shot, there are hundreds of types and they only have vacs for 3-4 types though. Has she ever had a reaction to the lepto vac?

My vet said after 9 , no need for vacs.. they should be good if they have had vacs every three years the rest of their life.
We stopped Selka's at 9. (of course he didn't make it to 12)

Some vets believe in titers and some don't. We just go on the three year protocol.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, Deb. She's never had a reaction to anything. In fact I never knew there were options to vacs until I saw it here a couple of years ago. Yes, we're pretty countrifyed out here and she does find stuff to roll in. Also, she gets up close and personal with the barn cat who brings all kinds of kills to the barn. In fact, a couple of weeks ago he brought home a wounded but energetic ground squirrel and it turned into a 3-way circus with Penny, Sascha and the cat chasing the squirrel.

I'll definitely have a chat with the vet about this.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't have my older dogs vaccinated, only 3 year rabies.

I do have titers done.

I just had Lennon to the vets for his first year check up and my vet recommended the Parvo, she has seen many cases of it almost daily. I do walk him and he is in contact with other dogs.
I do agree with Deb about the Lepto. Talk to your vet about the pros and cons.

I do have them tested for heartworm and lymes.

June


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Bacterins(lepto, lyme, bronchicine) do not promote long term immunity like vaccines for viral diseases. In fact, I have heard specialists at vet meetings say that with the bacterins, twice yearly vaccinations might be more useful.... I often do not vaccinate older dogs for various things so as to not "upset the apple cart" with their health. And bottom line, you can still get lepto, lyme, and kennel cough even if vaccinated.


----------

